# 18t ball cups



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

I Got The Upraded Links And Ballcups For My 18t And There To Tight On The Ball Studs.do You Have To Change The Ball Studs To.


----------



## bigmike19 (Dec 18, 2007)

That depends on the brand. The integy ball cups work with the Losi Balls.


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

These Are The Associated Ones For It


----------



## bigmike19 (Dec 18, 2007)

Try a little oil on 'em and see if that helps any.


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

yes oil works wonders found that out when i got my new turnbuckles.....


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

Tried Oil To


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

hmmm If the ball cups and the ball studs are associated then it should work. I would call associated and ask them.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

since we're discussing 18T's 
I ran mine for the first time tonight. mainly on my road and driveway. after running it about 15 minutes it sounded like i stripped a gear. didnt hit anything was going in a straight line and it began to sound bad. the pinion and gear it turns look good. 
Any thoughts on what it could be making the sound ?


----------



## bigmike19 (Dec 18, 2007)

You might want to check your gear mesh. The easiest way is to losen up the motor and stick a piece of notebook paper between the pinion and spur and tighten the motor back up. 

If that doesn't solve it check the driveshaft and make sure the pins aren't gone.

More than likely you have a small piece of gravel stuck somewhere in your drive train.


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

Yes I had the same problem. check the pinion and spur gear for little rock wedged in the teeths. ( HA I said teeths!) If there is any i just use a small flat screw driver to get them out. If it sounds like a granding sound that thats it. If not call associated.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Pop the diffs apart and make sure they are shimmed properly. You might have a stripped diff gear.


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

Ive Heard That Gear Mesh Has Been A Problem.it Just Changes For No Reason.randy's And Troy's Both Did It,we Reset The Mesh And They Were Fine.not Saying Thats The Problem But It's The Only One We Had So Fare...set The Mesh Really Loose


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

the mesh didnt look bad at first glance. once i get a moment to look at it more closely i will. thanks for all the tips. i didnt think something like that would happen on the first run. if its a stone its a stone but if something stripped internally while just running it on the road that is pretty bunk.


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

Hey. I think I may know your problem? are the adjustable> if they are then it may be screwed on there to far. I found that out today LOL!


----------



## Rwilkes21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Robertw321 said:


> Pop the diffs apart and make sure they are shimmed properly. You might have a stripped diff gear.


This happend to mine also when I got it, I Run the Mamba Comp X package (8000kv) what I do Is put 3 shims in instead of the two just to make it more snug and use plumbers silicone grease as lube, at first the gears seem stiff but they loosen up after you run it for a few mins.


----------

